# Haunt acting audition tips??



## graveyardlover (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys!! first off let me say i love Halloween. I'm literally counting down the days. i live in saint louis and auditions are being held at the darkness for positions as a monster there and at lemp brewery. 

I have a few questions of course because I've never worked at a haunted house but can a noob like myself have a chance??

I have created a few characters that I want to act out but I'm having trouble deciding which one. What do they really look for when hiring actors?? Anyone got any valuable tips? All help would be appreciated. Thanks a bunch <3


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are some past threads on audition tips although they are not specific to any pro-haunt:

Acting tips for an audition? 

New scare actor audition/tips?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Things that are looked for/valued:
A character that fits in with the haunt theme. A character who can be sustained for many hours at a time. A person/actor with patience and self control as well as self confidence. A person who can create and apply make-up. A person who can think on their feet. A person who can work in a team, or alone. Punctuality, honesty, flexibility, and a willingness to commit to the job and follow through on that commitment.

Often times, actors come to auditions with their brain locked in on a specific role or character, only to find that that character/role is either not needed, or that the role is already filled, so they get flustered when they have to create or be something or someone else. For many haunts, cast members have to work/play many different roles, often in the same night/day. You may play a zombie, then be asked to work in make-up, work line security, ticket sales, etc. The more flexible you are in your skills and willingness the better. Learn from everyone, and anything you can use. The more you know and can do, the more work you will find. While you may think you can scream or yell all night, the reality is that you would be hoarse in a very short while, so avoid the belief that you can or would do that kind of thing. You may see "sliders" or "Skidders" (people who will sprint out towards a person or group and land and slide on their knees.) For you, the actor, you will realize in a hurry that A>you will be really sore in a short while, and B> that you can do permanent damage to your body doing those kinds of things. Those are injuries you will pay for for the rest of your life.


----------



## graveyardlover (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you guys! I appreciate it a ton. Ill be sure to let you guys know how it goes


----------

